# C - Vortex Afghan and Pillows



## BeaStitcher

Here's an unusual crocheted afghan and some pillows for those who crochet:

http://www.caron.com/projects/ss/ss_vortex_afghan.html

Sharon


----------



## Bydie

Oooooh...I like!


----------



## LadyBecket

Looks like the beginning of "The Twilight Zone" but interesting.


----------



## BeaStitcher

LadyBecket said:


> Looks like the beginning of "The Twilight Zone" but interesting.


I think you're right, but you have to admit that it is interesting.

Sharon


----------



## Katsch

Love it and looks fun to do. Thanks for posting.


----------



## morningstar

Ancient spirals! Great idea.


----------



## Savta5

Love it but think it would drive me crazy to make it.


----------



## annalee15

Wow! that is eyecatching and interesting!


----------



## mochamarie

There is something irresistible about that pattern! I love it and thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness

What a great idea! Thanks a bunch!


----------

